# Dave Donaldson WMA



## Seegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

Has anyone been hunting the Dave Donaldson WMA recently? Mixed reports say that it's frozen over and other reports says that recent rainfall rose the water levels. We go on a trip there soon and just want to see if it should be cancelled or not. Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Call Ark DNR


----------

